# Dead Dick



## slick_nasty (Jul 17, 2016)

I've ran two cycles this year both at ten weeks test 600 ml per week EQ 500 ml pre week and tren at 500 ml pre week got great results but after the first cycle I noticed my sex drive was down and I wasn't getting as hard as usual I've never had any problems bouncing back after a cycle but this was a noticeable difference things obviously went back to normal when I started my second cycle but it's been at least 6 weeks since coming off and my sex drive is at zero I have no drive no energy no passion for anything I'm depressed and miserable and can barely get hard when I do try to have sex which is very demoralizing I've been taking clomid I started ten days after my cycle ended at 150 mg a day for the first and second week 100 for the third and fourth 50 for the fifth but it doesn't seem to be helping I don't really know how long it's supposed to take since I've never had this problem. So any advice on how to get back to normal or anyone that has had this problem before know how long it takes to come back and produce your natural testosterone again? Any help is  appreciated!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 17, 2016)

You need to get blood work


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 17, 2016)

did you do a pct after you first cycle? How long from end of 1st until start of 2nd cycle? There are soem good threads about PCT, believe 'Cashout' has a good one.


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 17, 2016)

No pct after first cycle I know that's dumb but I didn't do it and ten weeks in between cycles


----------



## Seeker (Jul 17, 2016)

You're supposed to get blood work dude. Your pct could be bunk. You didn't any blood work pre cycle or mid cycle or post from the 1st cycle so you don't even know if you were recovered of any sort before you started your 2nd which from the sound of it you weren't.  Blood work bro. This is what you need to do. Your answers will be in the results


----------



## snake (Jul 18, 2016)

Did anyone say blood work?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2016)

I was gonna write a letter to my dick too today. Since I've upped my test a few weeks ago I'm cumming in like 5 minutes!!! Tonight the wifey was sucking on it for like 5 minutes going to town. Has her period but insisted we had sex.  Stuck it in and like 3 minutes I came. That usually ain't me. Happened last week too. Must be because this test is so god damn good!!!

Sorry for the hijack. Just wanted to share my dick story with u guys


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I was gonna write a letter to my dick too today. Since I've upped my test a few weeks ago I'm cumming in like 5 minutes!!! Tonight the wifey was sucking on it for like 5 minutes going to town. Has her period but insisted we had sex.  Stuck it in and like 3 minutes I came. That usually ain't me. Happened last week too. Must be because this test is so god damn good!!!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. Just wanted to share my dick story with u guys



hell yea bro!! throw that thing  use it or lose it. I just grabbed the mrs, locked the bathroom door so the kids couldn't get in and went to town


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I was gonna write a letter to my dick too today. Since I've upped my test a few weeks ago I'm cumming in like 5 minutes!!! Tonight the wifey was sucking on it for like 5 minutes going to town. Has her period but insisted we had sex.  Stuck it in and like 3 minutes I came. That usually ain't me. Happened last week too. Must be because this test is so god damn good!!!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. Just wanted to share my dick story with u guys



You need to pre-game.


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I was gonna write a letter to my dick too today. Since I've upped my test a few weeks ago I'm cumming in like 5 minutes!!! Tonight the wifey was sucking on it for like 5 minutes going to town. Has her period but insisted we had sex.  Stuck it in and like 3 minutes I came. That usually ain't me. Happened last week too. Must be because this test is so god damn good!!!
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. Just wanted to share my dick story with u guys



More Deca!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2016)

Sometimes I wish I had this problem so I wasn't just a walking hard on all the time.

Actually no I don't nevermind.


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice I'll get my blood work done this week and post it when I get the results back


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 18, 2016)

Give your dick some CPR


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 18, 2016)

sounds like you didn't recover, and now your levels are all messed up.  Hopefully you didn't cause yourself a need to be on TRT...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2016)

In not complaining about my problem really.  We both can finish in that amount of time. Its just never happened like this before from raising my test. Kinda interesting


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 18, 2016)

Depends on the chick 
Most I keep it up hard as a fukking baseball ball, yes I said baseball bat but others it will get hard then limp or just stay a little limp the entire time.
I can last a long time but those limp dick times I cum fast and it's not a huge orgasm. Oh well I proably shouldn't be fukking the ones that give me the limp dick


----------



## bigdog (Jul 18, 2016)

when I drink alchohol, I get dead dick. otherwise im good pretty much all the time even when the wife isn't lol!


----------



## RISE (Jul 20, 2016)

Your problem is you only took clomid for pct.  Always use hcg when going on a heavy cycle, or any cycle for that mtater imo.  Your nuts are still shut down, and your pct could be bunk.  Good luck.  Get bloods and maybe start an hcg blast.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Jul 20, 2016)

Go to an endo and get bloodwork. Go ahead and get that TRT script lol


----------



## APEX77 (Jul 20, 2016)

Stats, and please check blood work it might be time for TRT.


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 21, 2016)

RISE said:


> Your problem is you only took clomid for pct.  Always use hcg when going on a heavy cycle, or any cycle for that mtater imo.  Your nuts are still shut down, and your pct could be bunk.  Good luck.  Get bloods and maybe start an hcg blast.



Is HCG something I can buy online? Or does that need to be prescribed or bought from another source


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2016)

slick_nasty said:


> Is HCG something I can buy online? Or does that need to be prescribed or bought from another source



You can buy it from an online pharmacy without a script.


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 21, 2016)

How legit is that though? I don't want to waste money on bunk I'm pretty sure that's what I did with the clomid


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 21, 2016)

Also I've been off cycle for 6 weeks now so is it ok for me to still do the HCG?


----------



## RISE (Jul 21, 2016)

Read up on Hcg blasts for libido crashes.  There is a protocol, and yes online pharmacy''s sell legit stuff.  I've personally never done an hcg blast, but when I had a libido crash from not coming off correctly I did a small 8 wk cycle of test (300mg a wk) and added Hcg through out the cycle and came off the correct way with hcg and nolva.  You can throw clomid in there too.  This may not be conventional but it worked for me and a buddy of mine years ago who made the same mistake you did.

Get bloods done first before anything.


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 26, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a online pharmacy for this


----------



## slick_nasty (Jul 26, 2016)

Also should I go with injection form or Hgc drops


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2016)

slick_nasty said:


> Also should I go with injection form or Hgc drops



HCG most commonly comes in a powdered form which you reconstitute with bacstat water. 

Some pharmas sell liquid HCG which obviously does not require reconstituting.

The HCG "drops" you are most likely referring to are homeopathic bullocks associated with that fawk-all HCG diet trend a couple years back. 

If you're actually suggesting taking pharma HCG sublingual, I'd look into this study and then reconsider: https://hcgdietinfo.com/hcgdietforums/redirect-to/?redirect=http%3A%2F%2Fhcgobesity.org%2Fresearch%2FThe_Original_Internist_Dec_2009.pdf


----------

